# aplitech pro's and con's please



## Rolly (Jul 24, 2010)

So I have a line on a semi complete aplitech system barely used for $3000

inludes the mrk v the cannon, box handle, aplicator handle, and texture attachment( mute, we dont texture here anymore)
no boxes or angle heads though (demo'd the system once and hate there boxes anyway)

most of my work is 10 - 15000 sqr critical light customs

If I were to purchase this system I would probably get or make the adapters to hook to my Columbia boxes

just want to here about all your thoughts on the system and the price

cheers


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Rolly, I have an Apla-tech system been using for ten years--- I have a couple of new heads still in boxes, PM me I,ll give you list if interested.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Rolly said:


> So I have a line on a semi complete aplitech system barely used for $3000
> 
> inludes the mrk v the cannon, box handle, aplicator handle, and texture attachment( mute, we dont texture here anymore)
> no boxes or angle heads though (demo'd the system once and hate there boxes anyway)
> ...


Why do you hate their boxes??


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

rolly,there is absolutely nothing wrong with apla tech heads,unless you are just trying to save money?


----------

